# Early 2015-2016 winter forecast



## roadking88 (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## mpilihp (Aug 12, 2015)

Looks good for the northeast!


----------



## roadking88 (Aug 12, 2015)

mpilihp said:


> Looks good for the northeast!


i heard that...get the sleds ready..lol


----------



## kennyp2339 (Aug 12, 2015)

Looking like an El nino year, Im located in the North east - useally El nino years bring in moisture with near normal temps, so while I don't expect the brutal cold like the last 2 years I will expect the usual snow / sleet / rain storms. I will take the precipitation and I'm glad that the brutal cold might not linger as much this year.


----------



## LordmetalZ28 (Aug 12, 2015)

Looks like every winter ever


----------



## Z33 (Aug 12, 2015)

I hope its correct. I could go for a banner winter here in the southeast


----------



## billb3 (Aug 12, 2015)

we'll see

a warmer winter  for me means rain
hopefully rain for socal and lots of snow for sierra nevada


----------



## begreen (Aug 12, 2015)

Warm and dry here, just like the spring and summer. Not good for the snowpack or skiing.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Aug 13, 2015)

here is one of J bastardy's analog el nino years, 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 first hand is very close friend with Gar. Bastardi, joe's son.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Aug 13, 2015)

Bastardy is a joke, between the "end of the world" forecasts to just being way off base he truly is a poster child of excess and incompetence


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Aug 13, 2015)

kennyp2339 said:


> Bastardy is a joke, between the "end of the world" forecasts to just being way off base he truly is a poster child of excess and incompetence


sorry he upsets you, my opinion differs and i'll leave it at that


----------



## kennyp2339 (Aug 13, 2015)

Lol no no, didn't mean that against you, I just take my weather forecasts to the next level


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Aug 13, 2015)

just for fun here's another. taken from http://www.propanebuzz.com/the-morning-buzz-el-nino-winters-not-all-same/


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 13, 2015)

I just know that the last strong one in 2009-2010 dumped three feet of snow on my head and our power lines in a day.


----------



## begreen (Aug 13, 2015)

Last strong el Nino was in 97-98. There have been minor ones in between but nothing like the big one. In 98 we had bee hives swarming in late Feb. That shouldn't be happening until May/June.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 13, 2015)

97-98 was a "super strong" one. Get ready for bees again.


----------



## begreen (Aug 13, 2015)

We planted a month early this year with no problem. And we have been harvesting fantastic cantaloupes - in the Pac NW! Plus we continue to break temp records. elNino is definitely here.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 13, 2015)

Where we get screwed is if the jet stream lets the cold coming out of Canada meet that moisture coming up from the Tennessee Valley from El Nino right over us, like it usually does, we be buried in snow. While New England sun bathes.


----------



## billb3 (Aug 14, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> While New England sun bathes.





sounds good to me


----------



## Knots (Aug 14, 2015)

billb3 said:


> sounds good to me


Amen brother - amen.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Aug 14, 2015)

I can take the cold, but the last couple of winters here in western NY, have been huge snow years.  

Having salt on my car for every day, gets really old.


----------



## begreen (Aug 14, 2015)

http://abcnews.go.com/US/godzilla-el-nino/story?id=33089713


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Aug 14, 2015)

begreen said:


> http://abcnews.go.com/US/godzilla-el-nino/story?id=33089713


not me, others opinion? http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...d-to-back-off-their-criticism-of-apt-moniker/


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 14, 2015)

The real handle NOAA has given it is the Bruce Lee El Nino. The Godzilla thing was just a wisecrack on of them made.


----------



## begreen (Aug 14, 2015)

I'll start worrying when they call it "el Diablo".


----------



## billb3 (Aug 14, 2015)

When  If they start having massive mud slides and floods  in Socal there will be lots of names for it.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Aug 16, 2015)

the whole thing is always a fun read. here is their thoughts this year? put up for the fun of it http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2015-08-15-12-01-46


----------



## mustash29 (Aug 16, 2015)

CONCORD, N.H. (AP) — Just when you thought you had gotten over last winter, be warned: The Old Farmer's Almanac predicts it will be super cold with a slew of snow for much of the country, even in places that don't usually see too much of it, like the Pacific Northwest.

If you don't want to read about those four-letter words, there's plenty more to peruse in the folksy, annual book of household tips, trends, recipes and articles, such as animal jealousy, the history of shoes and anticipation for the biggest Supermoon in decades in November 2016.

Otherwise, look for above-normal snow and below-normal temperatures for much of New England; icy conditions in parts of the South; and frigid weather in the Midwest. The snowiest periods in the Pacific Northwest will be in mid-December, early to mid-January and mid- to late February, the almanac predicts.

"Just about everybody who gets snow will have a White Christmas in one capacity or another," editor Janice Stillman said from Dublin, New Hampshire, where the almanac is compiled. It's due out in the coming week.

The almanac says there will be above normal-rainfall in the first half of the winter in California, but then that will dry up and the drought is expected to continue. "We don't expect a whole lot of relief," Stillman said.

The weather predictions are based on a secret formula that founder Robert B. Thomas designed using solar cycles, climatology and meteorology. Forecasts emphasize how much temperature and precipitation will deviate from 30-year averages compiled by government agencies.

No one's perfect, and some meteorologists generally pooh-pooh the Almanac's forecasts as too unscientific to be worth much. The almanac, which defends its accuracy for its predictions overall, says its greatest errors were in underestimating how far above normal California temperatures and Boston-area snowfall would be, although it did predict both would be above normal.

The record-breaking winter in Boston dumped more than 110 inches of snow on the city. The almanac doesn't call for as much this year.

The 224-year-old almanac, believed to be the oldest continually published periodical in North America, is 26 years older than its closest competitor, "The Farmers' Almanac," published in Maine and due out later in August.


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 19, 2015)

I am willing to bet that in Canada it will be cold and snowy. Period.
To be honest, I would not want to see grass throughout my winter months! -10 with no snow sucks!

Andrew


----------

